# Kde se cuelga (Ademas no tengo consolas virtuales) [Cerrado]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Tengo hace dias un problema que me esta matando la maquina. El primero es que no tengo las terminales virtuales haciendo ctrl + alt + F1, F2... 

Mire el archivo /etc/inittab y todo parece estar correcto.

```

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

```

El otro problema que tengo que tal vez tenga relacion es que se me cuelga Kde. Aca el log

```
Dec 16 11:50:22 Tuxito syslog-ng[4089]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 going down

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito syslog-ng[4032]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito syslog-ng[4032]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@Tuxito) (gcc versión 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 PREEMPT Sun May 20 12:29:15 UTC 2007

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito sanitize start

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito sanitize end

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003fef0000 end: 000000003fff0000 type: 1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fff0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000003fff3000 type: 4

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fff3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 0000000040000000 type: 3

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito 127MB HIGHMEM available.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito 896MB LOWMEM available.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262128) 0 entries of 256 used

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Zone PFN ranges:

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito DMA             0 ->     4096

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Normal       4096 ->   229376

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito HighMem    229376 ->   262128

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito 0:        0 ->   262128

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito On node 0 totalpages: 262128

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito DMI 2.2 present.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: RSDP (v000 KM266                                 ) @ 0x000f72a0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: RSDT (v001 KM266  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: FADT (v001 KM266  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: MADT (v001 KM266  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7180

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: DSDT (v001 KM266  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Detected 1659.559 MHz processor.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260081

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Initializing CPU#0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Memory: 1032864k/1048512k available (4093k kernel code, 15008k reserved, 1160k data, 204k init, 131008k highmem)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito virtual kernel memory layout:

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito fixmap  : 0xfffeb000 - 0xfffff000   (  80 kB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito .init : 0xc0624000 - 0xc0657000   ( 204 kB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito .data : 0xc04ff4de - 0xc06215ec   (1160 kB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04ff4de   (4093 kB)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3320.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=1660416)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Intel machine check architecture supported.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 01

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a28)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: bus type pci registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb770, last bus=1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: Using configuration type 1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Setting up standard PCI resources

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito pnp: PnP ACPI init

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito IO window: disabled.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito TCP reno registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Machine check exception polling timer started.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito audit(1197805848.497:1): initialized

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito JFS: nTxBlock = 8071, nTxLock = 64569

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito SGI XFS with realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito BeFS version: 0.9.3

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito io scheduler noop registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito io scheduler deadline registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito io scheduler cfq registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - c116dnz , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f090

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf0c6, set palette = c00cf130

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 85 kHz, clk = 180 MHz

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 24576k, total 131072k

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vga16fb: initializing

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito fb2: Virtual frame buffer device, using 1024K of video memory

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (38 C)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito xd: Out of memory.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PPP BSD Compression module registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PPP MPPE Compression module registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NET: Registered protocol family 24

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: VIA VLink IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdb: ST3120023A, ATA DISK drive

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdc: ASUS DRW-1608P2, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8525B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdb: max request size: 128KiB

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63<6>hdb: hw_config=6b00

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito , UDMA(100)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdb: cache flushes supported

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 < hdb5 hdb6 > hdb4

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache<6>hdc: hw_config=603b

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito , UDMA(66)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input4

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Linux telephony interface: v1.00

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ixj driver initialized.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ALSA device list:

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito #0: VIA 8235 with AD1980 at 0xe000, irq 5

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito TCP cubic registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Using IPI Shortcut mode

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000d000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000d400

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000d800

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 3

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 3, io mem 0xe2000000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: VT596_smba = 0x5000

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito i2c_adapter i2c-0: adapter [SMBus Via Pro adapter at 5000] registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito fuse init (API version 7.8)

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito fuse distribution version: 2.7.0

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.2 Sept-11-2006 Written by Donald Becker

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito eth1: VIA Rhine II at 0x1e800, 00:0e:a6:7b:72:d4, IRQ 11.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito EXT3 FS on hdb5, internal journal

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito EXT3 FS on hdb6, internal journal

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hdb4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito i2c_adapter i2c-1: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0] registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito i2c_adapter i2c-2: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0] registered

Dec 16 11:55:24 Tuxito i2c_adapter i2c-3: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0] registered

Dec 16 11:55:25 Tuxito eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Dec 16 11:55:25 Tuxito pppd[4072]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Dec 16 11:55:25 Tuxito pppd[4072]: Using interface ppp0

Dec 16 11:55:25 Tuxito pppd[4072]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Dec 16 11:55:25 Tuxito pppoe[4075]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

Dec 16 11:55:25 Tuxito pppoe[4075]: PPP session is 2911 (0xb5f)

Dec 16 11:55:26 Tuxito pppd[4072]: PAP authentication succeeded

Dec 16 11:55:26 Tuxito kdm: :0[3717]: pam_unix(kde-np:session): session opened for user pablo by (uid=0)

Dec 16 11:55:26 Tuxito pppd[4072]: local  IP address 190.48.118.238

Dec 16 11:55:26 Tuxito pppd[4072]: remote IP address 200.51.241.213

Dec 16 11:55:45 Tuxito ivman: Entering main loop.

Dec 16 11:55:46 Tuxito cron[4572]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Dec 16 11:56:18 Tuxito su[4694]: Successful su for root by pablo

Dec 16 11:56:18 Tuxito su[4694]: + pts/2 pablo:root

Dec 16 11:56:18 Tuxito su[4694]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pablo(uid=1000)

Dec 16 11:57:08 Tuxito su[4714]: Successful su for root by pablo

Dec 16 11:57:08 Tuxito su[4714]: + pts/3 pablo:root

Dec 16 11:57:08 Tuxito su[4714]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pablo(uid=1000)

Dec 16 11:59:27 Tuxito (pablo-5003): comenzando (versión  2.20.1), pid 5003 usuario «pablo»

Dec 16 11:59:28 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Dec 16 11:59:28 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/home/pablo/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Dec 16 11:59:28 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Dec 16 12:00:02 Tuxito cron[5018]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 12:00:02 Tuxito cron[5019]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 16 12:10:01 Tuxito cron[5462]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 12:20:01 Tuxito cron[23373]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 12:30:03 Tuxito cron[21344]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 12:40:01 Tuxito cron[17008]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 12:50:01 Tuxito cron[29300]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 12:51:45 Tuxito su[2644]: Successful su for root by pablo

Dec 16 12:51:45 Tuxito su[2644]: + pts/5 pablo:root

Dec 16 12:51:45 Tuxito su[2644]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pablo(uid=1000)

Dec 16 12:53:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se recibió la señal SIGHUP, recargando todas las bases de datos

Dec 16 12:53:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Dec 16 12:53:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/home/pablo/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Dec 16 12:53:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Dec 16 13:00:01 Tuxito cron[28179]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 16 13:00:01 Tuxito cron[28180]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 13:01:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se recibió la señal SIGHUP, recargando todas las bases de datos

Dec 16 13:01:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 0

Dec 16 13:01:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readwrite:/home/pablo/.gconf» a una fuente de configuración escribible en la posición 1

Dec 16 13:01:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Se resolvió la dirección «xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults» a una fuente de configuración de sólo lectura en la posición 2

Dec 16 13:03:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): El servidor GConf no está en uso, cerrándolo.

Dec 16 13:03:29 Tuxito (pablo-5003): Finalizando

Dec 16 13:03:55 Tuxito su[4714]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec 16 13:03:58 Tuxito su[2644]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec 16 13:10:01 Tuxito cron[4501]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 13:20:01 Tuxito cron[3882]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 13:27:52 Tuxito su[32524]: Successful su for root by pablo

Dec 16 13:27:52 Tuxito su[32524]: + pts/3 pablo:root

Dec 16 13:27:52 Tuxito su[32524]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pablo(uid=1000)

Dec 16 13:28:17 Tuxito su[32524]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec 16 13:30:01 Tuxito cron[15662]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 13:40:01 Tuxito cron[7001]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 13:50:02 Tuxito cron[18445]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 14:00:01 Tuxito cron[6589]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 14:00:01 Tuxito cron[6611]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 16 14:10:02 Tuxito cron[1810]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 14:20:01 Tuxito cron[4898]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 14:30:01 Tuxito cron[22328]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 14:40:01 Tuxito cron[22453]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 14:50:01 Tuxito cron[22561]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 15:00:01 Tuxito cron[22665]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 15:00:01 Tuxito cron[22667]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 16 15:10:01 Tuxito cron[23477]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 15:20:01 Tuxito cron[2744]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 15:30:01 Tuxito cron[18346]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 15:35:53 Tuxito VM: killing process kwin

Dec 16 15:35:53 Tuxito swap_free: Bad swap offset entry 003a0000

Dec 16 15:40:01 Tuxito cron[17612]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 15:50:01 Tuxito cron[17615]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 16:00:01 Tuxito cron[17619]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 16:00:01 Tuxito cron[17620]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 16 16:10:01 Tuxito cron[17623]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 16:20:01 Tuxito cron[17626]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 16:30:01 Tuxito cron[17629]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 16:40:01 Tuxito cron[17632]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 16:50:01 Tuxito cron[17635]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 17:00:01 Tuxito cron[17640]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 16 17:00:01 Tuxito cron[17638]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 17:10:01 Tuxito cron[17643]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 17:20:01 Tuxito cron[17646]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 16 17:30:01 Tuxito cron[17649]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

Para intentar solucionar esto recompile el kernel, tire un fsck de todas las particiones en forma completa, me falta chequear con memtest86 la ram que lo voy a hacer ahora despues de postear esto. El problema esta me parece al final de todo lo que copio. Lei algo de la swap que en log anteriores no lo vi. Voy a tirar a abajo la swap.

Gracias por leer y espero puedan darme una solucion. [/code]Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Wed Dec 26, 2007 2:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ekz

Que significa "no tener consolas" ?

Una vez me pasaba que al cambiar a una consola, el monitor ponía "sin señal", aunque las consolas estaban ahí no podía verlas..

Te ocurre algo similar?

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Presiono Ctrl + Alt + F1 o F2 o lo que sea, incluso F12 y nada! no responde.

si estoy en una consola dentro de KDE y presiono Ctrl + Alt + F1 o la que sea me escribe una "P"

Se entiende?

Gracias por preguntar.

Ahi tire un revdep-rebuild

Vamos a ver que pasa. La ram no es.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

No es ninguna tontería. A mi también me pasó, pero a lo Enjuto Mojamundo...igual que vino, se fué.

Y nunca supe la razón.

Si desde konsole, como root, paras xdm (creo), te para las X11 y te devuelve a los terminales a los que la KDE no te deja acceder.

O, dicho de otra manera, observarás que los terminales están ahí, pero que la KDE no te permite cambiar a ellos.

Es mas, muchas veces se reinicia KDE (O puede que incluso las X al completo) al intentarlo (al igual que también sucede a veces al usar el ocultamiento automático el yakuake)

Ahora, ¿como arreglarlo?: Ni idea.

Misterio misterioso.

Y estoy aún con el teclado a vueltas (a la tecla retroceso le da por ser supr, en un alarde de orgullo gay tecladero), y no ha habido manera (tan solo a golpe de operación de sexo pura y dura con xmodmap).

Los caminos de la KDE son oscuros e insoldables.

Menos mas que cuando llegue la KDE4 reiré el último. ¡Pienso cargarme todo el sistema, e instalar de 0! 

....Y luego le diré a la KDE4: "¡¿Ves lo que le hice a tu predecesora?!; ¡Pues toma nota!" JAJAJAAJA!!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## i92guboj

Yo empezaría probando unas cosas:

1.- arrancar X con un wm más sencillo, y ver si el problema es reproducible

2.- comprobar tu driver de video, particularmente la versión del mismo y las versiones habilitadas, también vendrá bien saber que driver de framebuffer estás usando, si es que usas framebuffer

3.- tratar de desactivar composite, aiglx y similares, si es que los estás usando, si tienes dudas postea tu xorg.conf en pastebin.es y pega un link para que lo miremos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si te sirve el dato, tengo un problema parecido que empezó desde que actualicé el driver nvidia al 100.14.19.

Mato las X, las reinicio, o trato de cambiarme a consola con CTRL + ALT + FX y me quedo con el monitor en negro.

No veo absolutamente nada pero puedo tipear, lo que hago es loguearme como root, matar xdm y recién ahí quedo parado en consola viendo todo lo que tipeé a ciegas antes.

Esto me pasa en x86_64 y es el driver de video desde la actualización.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia al 100.14.19. 

 

No se si será la mejor solucion, pero a mi no se me ocurrio otra cosa que buscar los legacy drivers, compilarlos e instalarlos a mano.

Llevo +- un mes y de momento sin problema, es posible que si cambio de kernel de nuevo tenga que repetir, pero ya digo, de momento va bien.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

De golpe cuando cae KDE vuelven las Consolas.

Aca algo mas con la caida de kde 

```

ec 18 03:20:01 Tuxito cron[7684]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 03:30:01 Tuxito cron[7822]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 03:40:01 Tuxito cron[7961]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 03:50:01 Tuxito cron[8104]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 04:00:01 Tuxito cron[8241]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Dec 18 04:00:01 Tuxito cron[8242]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 04:10:01 Tuxito cron[8398]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 04:20:01 Tuxito cron[8520]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 04:30:01 Tuxito cron[8657]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 04:40:01 Tuxito cron[8787]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec 18 04:50:01 Tuxito cron[8918]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:00:01 Tuxito cron[8919]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:00:01 Tuxito cron[8920]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:10:01 Tuxito cron[8921]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:20:01 Tuxito cron[8922]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:30:01 Tuxito cron[8923]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:40:01 Tuxito cron[8924]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 05:50:01 Tuxito cron[8925]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 06:00:01 Tuxito cron[8926]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 06:00:01 Tuxito cron[8927]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 06:00:23 Tuxito drkonqi[8928]: segfault at 5f697393 eip b7f1bb9c esp bfc95204 error 4

Dec 18 06:00:23 Tuxito sh[8929]: segfault at 6c6400a1 eip b7fcbb9c esp bf9f58e4 error 4

Dec 18 06:00:23 Tuxito kdeinit_wrapper[8930]: segfault at 747300a8 eip b7f57b9c esp bfe93d44 error 4

Dec 18 06:10:01 Tuxito cron[8931]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 06:20:01 Tuxito cron[8932]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 06:30:01 Tuxito cron[8933]: segfault at 4c4700a3 eip b7fbeb9c esp bfefaeb8 error 4

Dec 18 06:32:59 Tuxito drkonqi[8935]: segfault at 5f697393 eip b7f0bb9c esp bf915fa4 error 4

Dec 18 06:33:00 Tuxito sh[8936]: segfault at 6c6400a1 eip b7f8eb9c esp bf8978d4 error 4

Dec 18 06:33:01 Tuxito sh[8937]: segfault at 6c6400a1 eip b7f4fb9c esp bff56f84 error 4

Dec 18 06:33:01 Tuxito drkonqi[8939]: segfault at 5f697393 eip b7fa9b9c esp bfd0c394 error 4

Dec 18 06:33:19 Tuxito shutdown[8940]: segfault at 706f649a eip b7f0ab9c esp bff09d04 error 4

```

En un ratito les respondo sobre sus ideas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias por responder.

No uso Xgl ni Aiglx. Mi xorg.conf no tiene nada de escritorio 3d.

Como se si uso framebuffer?

Otro WM? Tipo GNOME? 

El driver de NVIDIA que tengo es justamente ese.

Sera eso? Mas me preocupa la caida de KDE que lo de las consolas ya que me esta enfermando ese tema. Todo empezo luego de actualizar el sistema. 

Les puse ahi un error no se con que tiene que ver eso. Memoria Ram no es por que la testee ya con el memtest86 y resulto ok.

Como puedo chequear el disco a fondo? Ya probe con "shutdown -rF now"

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como se si uso framebuffer?
> 
> 

 

Si usas framebuffer deberías saberlo. Mucha gente usa los modos framebuffer para conseguir bootsplashes y fondos gráficos en consola. Otros simplemente lo usan sin florituras, pero como permiten una mayor resolución son útiles para ver más texto en la consola. Si usas algún modo que no sea el modo texto normal y corriente entonces probablemente estés usando un driver de framebuffer. Para estar seguros puedes postear el contenido de tu grub.conf y el .config de tu kernel actual. De todas formas, si el fb está activo deberías tener nodos del tipo /dev/fb0, si no existe ningún nodo fb en dev, entonces no tienes framebuffer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Otro WM? Tipo GNOME? 
> 
> 

 

Emerger gnome solo para probar quizás no sea lo más conveniente. Cualquier wm minimalista como fluxbox o fvwm valdrá.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> El driver de NVIDIA que tengo es justamente ese.
> 
> Sera eso? Mas me preocupa la caida de KDE que lo de las consolas ya que me esta enfermando ese tema. Todo empezo luego de actualizar el sistema. 
> ...

 

Es bastante probable que el problema tenga algo que ver con los drivers gráficos, si descartamos fallos de hardware.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ahi se cayo de nuevo KDE. Como puedo chequear el Disco Rigido? Fisicamente y logicamente?

Estoy por reinstalar el Gentoo, cosa que no quiero, pero lo necesito funcionando bien, no puede ser que se me cuelgue cada 6 hs o menos, y encima se me cuelgua como si fuese Win2, y no tengo forma de reiniciarlo sin presionar el boton.

Voy a probar de volver al driver nvidia anterior a ver que pasa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Ahi se cayo de nuevo KDE. Como puedo chequear el Disco Rigido? Fisicamente y logicamente?
> 
> Estoy por reinstalar el Gentoo, cosa que no quiero, pero lo necesito funcionando bien, no puede ser que se me cuelgue cada 6 hs o menos, y encima se me cuelgua como si fuese Win2, y no tengo forma de reiniciarlo sin presionar el boton.
> 
> Voy a probar de volver al driver nvidia anterior a ver que pasa.

 

Con esto podés establecer el estado exacto de salud de tu disco rígido... No he visto nunca algo que le llegue ni a los tobillos a MHDD todavía.

Si el disco está sano y las memorias tambien, no será temperatura? (El el chipset, en el micro o en la fuente)...

Como justo coincide con la fecha en que nos estamos asando vivos...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Ahi se cayo de nuevo KDE. Como puedo chequear el Disco Rigido? Fisicamente y logicamente?
> 
> Estoy por reinstalar el Gentoo, cosa que no quiero, pero lo necesito funcionando bien, no puede ser que se me cuelgue cada 6 hs o menos, y encima se me cuelgua como si fuese Win2, y no tengo forma de reiniciarlo sin presionar el boton.
> 
> Voy a probar de volver al driver nvidia anterior a ver que pasa.

 

Sobre el driver: prueba a cambiar Driver "nvidia" por Driver "vesa" o Driver "nv" en tu xorg.conf

Sobre el disco, arranca desde un livecd. Puedes usar fsck para chequear el sistema de archivos (nivel lógico) y badblocks para analizar el disco en sí (nivel físico). Nunca me canso de decirlo: si tienes algo cuya pérdida te haría llorar, haz backups primero.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Si eso voy a hacer. Cambiar por vesa o nv... tambien pense sacar la placa esa y correr con una onboard para descartarla completamente y hacer un xorg.conf de nuevo. Otra cosa que voy a hacer es chequear el disco con lo que me paso Inodoro. La T de la Pc esta en 38 C°, la del Micro es de 42 C° no hay problemas con esas T, pero es un dato que puede ser el problema.

Gente gracias por la ayuda brindada hago pruebas y les comento.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gente. Es la logica de mi disco. De momento funciona bien, de momento funciona mal. No se si es un tema de T, lo que si se es que los 3 o 4 test que le hice fallaron en esa parte.

Sigo viendo si puedo recuperarlo pero creo el problema esta ahi. 

Agradezco mucho a la gente que intento ayudar con sus conocimientos y yo lo haria por ellos en este caso.

Gracias de nuevo y hasta luego.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Wed Dec 19, 2007 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A que le llamás "la lógica"? Tenés sectores ilegibles en el disco? Todo lo que es reparable sin desarmar en un disco rígido, MHDD lo repara. Avisame si necesitás una mano con eso.

No necesariamente tiene que ser el disco... Si tu motherboard tiene southbridge, puede ser temperatura ahí el problema...

El Southbridge por lo general no está refrigerado, no tiene disipador y no tiene sensor de temperatura. (Y da la casualidad que ahi se aloja la controladora ide o sata usualmente)

Desde que empezaron los calores de este año, ya pasaron por mis manos tres pc con problemas de sobrecalentamiento en el south... Revisá por las dudas.

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Inodoro, compatriota. 

Creo solucione el tema del disco.

Estaba como Primario Esclavo y daba error de Controladora con el PC Doctor.

Lo meti como Primario Master y no me dio mas errores en los chequeos.

El cuelgue continua pero ya tenemos seguridad que es un problema de Soft.

Las temperaturas de la ram, micro, mother, chipset estan dentro de los parametros correctos. 

Estoy recompilando xorg-server, emerge system, kdm, kdegraphics-meta. Ahora estoy en modo texto que hasta donde tengo entendido no se colgo y no deberia colgarse si el problema esta en el SO y en la parte grafica. Es la hipotesis mas acertada me parece, no se que piensan uds.

Ya probe con el driver anterior de de Nvidia y nada. No pude hacer andar NV ni VESA y no se por que. Voy a seguir probando eso luego.

Los cuelgues como son? Cada 2 hs mas o menos de estar prendida se cuelga. y no puedo hacer nada, la pantalla queda en blanco y no puedo hacer nada de nada.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Inodoro, compatriota. 
> 
> Creo solucione el tema del disco. 
> 
> Estaba como Primario Esclavo y daba error de Controladora con el PC Doctor. 
> ...

 

No se que es el pc doctor, pero el error de controladora era seguramente el programa indicandote un falso positivo que le dicen, osea, diciendote: Mirá!!! Encontré un error!! para que vos digas: Que buen programa!!

El disco debería funcionar igualmente hasta de secundario esclavo sin problemas, así que en teoría se podría descarta hardware... Me sigue pareciendo problema de temperatura si no fuera por lo de la pantalla en blanco, si sigue fallando después de recompilar, sacale la tapa al gabinete y apuntale un ventilador a ver que onda (y disculpá lo cabeza dura, pero con estos calores...  :Very Happy: )

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Camaradas de un lado y del otro del charco.

El problema de los cuelgues fue la placa de Video AGP, la quite, deje la onboard y funciona todo correctamente. Eso si, estoy con el kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r3 el 23-gentoo-r3 tiene un bug me parece o compile mal.

Ahora a la placa le estoy por poner el cooler de un P1 y la probare, pero el problema estaba ahi. Los cuelgues desaparecieron como asi tambien los errores de segment fault.

Pc-Doctor esta bueno te cuento, viene en el Hirents, creo se escribe asi. Probalo que ademas del disco chequea de todo. El programa que me aconsejaste lo probe pero se me complico un poco y con toda la acelearacion no le dedique el tiempo que merecia.

Inodoro y a los demas les agradezco mucho su ayuda. Es bueno contar con gente que ayude, sea solidaria y esto mantiene a flote el espiritu que cada uno de nosotros lleva dentro, dentro del corazon enorme que tienen los linuxeros.

El problema de las terminales continua, no tengo forma de hacerlas aparecer.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Despues de mucho Probar y probar y encontrar errores, obtuve lo siguiente:

1) Tenia mal la logica del disco y cambiando el jumper parece se arreglo.

2) No era la ram, no era el disco, era un problema con el driver 100.14.19 de Nvidia. Compile el 100.14.09 y todo anda perfecto al menos hasta ahora. No se me cuelga, Tengo las terminales virtuales y funciona todo bien hasta hoy.

Por si alguno se pierde parece que ahi esta el problema. 

Gracias a quienes ayudaron parece ese driver trae problemas a mas de uno. Mi placa es una Asus con Chip Nvidia 5200Fx

----------

